# Profibus-Teilnehmer abschalten



## diabolo150973 (13 Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage:

Ich habe hier eine alte CPU313 mit CP342-5, ein paar ET200B und ein TP170B.
Da ich das ganze Gelumpe bei mir zu Hause einbaue, möchte ich (wenn es denn funktioniert) das Panel nicht ständig "EIN" haben. 

In der FAQ habe ich gelesen, dass man unter Profibus einzelne Teilnehmer abschalten kann, ohne dass die CPU in Stop geht. Scheinbar brauche ich dafür nur die OBs 82 und 86. Vom OB122 stand da auch was, aber ich glaube, den habe und brauche ich gar nicht (jedenfalls kann ich den bei den CPU-Eigenschaften nicht finden). 

Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, ob sich das Panel am Bus wie ein "normaler" DP-Teilnehmer verhält. Ich habe die Steuerung noch nicht aufgebaut und in Betrieb genommen (kann es also noch nicht testen), deswegen frage ich mal im Vorfeld:

Kann ich das Panel ausschalten und die CPU würde weiterarbeiten?

Oder gibt es sonst unter MPI eine Möglichkeit?



Gruß,

dia


----------



## ralfi (13 Januar 2009)

Hi jepp, mit OB 82 und 86 läuft die CPU weiter auch ohne DP teilnehmer. Voraussetzung ist das du keine Daten vom OP lesen musst, ansonsten arbeitet die CPU immer mit den zuletzt eingelesenen Daten.


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!

Ich habe nicht vor irgendwelche Datensätze vom Panel in die CPU zu schicken. Im Moment habe ich nur Buttons (nach drücken/loslassen-Prinzip), also nur Bits die gesetzt und rückgesetzt werden. Und ich habe auch nicht vor, wenn der Finger noch über's Panel schmiert, das Ding abzuschalten.
Das einzige, was irgendwann mal dazukommt, wäre den Füllstand der Heizöltanks abzufragen. Aber dann wäre das Panel ja nur lesend. 

Schön, dass es geht!!! Dann brauche ich das Panel nicht als Nachtlicht zu benutzen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Fenix (13 Januar 2009)

Also ich würde den SFC12 empfehlen.
Deaktivieren und Aktivieren von DP-Slaves/PROFINET IO-Devices mit der SFC 12 "D_ACT_DP"

Mit dem kannst Du Deinene Slave ganz sauber passievieren und die CPU zeigt auch kein "SF" bzw. "BF" an, also ist ganz sauber im Betriebszustand "RUN" ohne Störung oder Fehler.


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo Fenix,


wenn ich das mit dem SFC12 richtig lese, dann müsste ich direkt im Baustein die Teilnehmer ak-, bzw. deaktivieren. Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt:

Ich bin müde, will ins Bett --->  fahre das Panel runter ---> drehe dem Ding den Saft ab

morgens, oder bei Bedarf wieder einschalten und alles läuft schön weiter.

Ohne PG komme ich nicht an den Baustein ran. Ich möchte nicht jeden Morgen und jeden Abend mit dem Notebook vor'm Schrank sitzen.

Oder habe ich mich da jetzt völlig vertan und den Zweck des SFC nicht verstanden?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2009)

Du kannst das Panel abschalten, dann kommt ein Busfehler. Hast du die OB82/82 im AG, gibts keinen Stop. Schaltest du das Panel wieder ein, meldet es sich wieder am Bus, fertig. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber versuche mal, da Panel gar nicht mit in die Hardwarekonfig aufzunehmen und in WinCCFlex/ProTool die Verbindungeinstellungen manuell vorzunehmen. Das Panel ist ja eigentlich ein aktiver Salve, das kann auch so mit der SPS kommunizieren. Hab das lange nicht mehr probiert, könnte dann aber ohne Busfehler abgehen. Wenns geht, das Panel nicht als letzten Teilnehmer nehmen, da bei Abschaltung der Busabschluß dann nicht mehr hinhaut.


----------



## Fenix (13 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo Fenix,
> 
> 
> wenn ich das mit dem SFC12 richtig lese, dann müsste ich direkt im Baustein die Teilnehmer ak-, bzw. deaktivieren. Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt:
> ...


 
Also Du kannst das Aktivieren und Passivieren mit dem SFC 12 natürlich bedingt machen. 
Vielleicht abhängig von der Uhrzeit oder einem Eingang, oder ....


----------



## BHESchae (14 Januar 2009)

wenn deine CPU 2 Schnittstellen hat, häng das TP auf MPI und mach dir keine weiteren Gedanken
:-D


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Januar 2009)

BHESchae schrieb:


> wenn deine CPU 2 Schnittstellen hat, häng das TP auf MPI und mach dir keine weiteren Gedanken
> :-D




Heisst das, dass es den MPI-Bus, bzw. die CPU nicht interressiert, wenn ein Teilnehmer nicht mehr da ist? Das wäre super!!! Meine CPU hat nur eine Schnittstelle (MPI). Deswegen habe ich ja den CP 342-5. 


Gruß,

dia


----------



## HaDi (14 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass es den MPI-Bus, bzw. die CPU nicht interressiert, wenn ein Teilnehmer nicht mehr da ist?


Genau, das funktioniert wunderbar. Am MPI gibt es ja keine Slaves, die von einem Master auf Anwesenheit überwacht werden.
Möglicherweise gibt es doch irgendwelche ganz speziellen Besonderheiten mit ganz speziellen Geräten, aber ein Panel an einer CPU funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung so wie du es dir vorstellst. Und die geringere Baudrate bei MPI fällt, abhängig von deiner Panel-Projektierung, gar nicht auf.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Astralavista (14 Januar 2009)

Und bei einem Panel gibts noch nicht mal einen Busfehler wenn es nicht mehr am Bus hängt. Ist kein Problem (auch bei Profibus nicht). Es sei denn man trägt in der HW-Konfig die DP-Direkttasten ein.


----------

